# Battery Issues



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

truthstar said:


> I have a 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel with 80,xxx miles on it. The original factory battery begin to have issues a little over a month ago. At first I noticed a more sluggish turning over of the engine until one morning when the battery was almost completely depleted I was bombarded with various alerts on the dashboard. Well a jump got the car going and I was able to drive it another week or so until the battery once again died. During the time it was working in between the battery dying AutoZone stated the battery was good. Fast forward a few weeks and with now having a jump starter in my trunk the battery has been dying almost every other day. A recent test by AutoZone found the battery to be "bad". After jumping the battery it seems to start up quick but as I turn it over again and again, the battery slowly loses it's juice and it eventually needs to be jumped once again. If I lock/unlock or open the doors multiple times in between engine starts, I've noticed the battery dies quicker.
> 
> At this point I'm looking at replacing the battery with something better than OEM such as a Interstate Battery. Could this be a belt issue, where's it is not adequately recharging the battery? AutoZone stated my alternator was fine and I figure I'd have additional issues if that was the problem. I read through some posts regarding battery cables and poor connections, another possible issue?
> 
> Any pointers or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


My thought is that it's probably just wore out and acting up.....some batteries last forever, some don't even make it through the battery warranty


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...scussion/155881-factory-battery-replaced.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It's pretty well documented on this forum that the factory battery is a weak link on these cars. It's happened to quite a few people, including me. I had mine replaced several months ago and it's been perfectly fine since.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Batteries are to car owners as printers are to IT professionals. In other words they're necessary but are the bane of our existence. I vote for an end of life battery.


----------



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> It's pretty well documented on this forum that the factory battery is a weak link on these cars. It's happened to quite a few people, including me. I had mine replaced several months ago and it's been perfectly fine since.



Where did you purchase your replacement battery? Were you able to install the new battery? It looks quite complicated to replace this battery. Thanks


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-g...scussion/155881-factory-battery-replaced.html


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I just replaced my battery this year, used the factory battery with no problems as of yet. Ill keep you guys posted but good luck with your issue I'm sure its an easy fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

truthstar said:


> Where did you purchase your replacement battery? Were you able to install the new battery? It looks quite complicated to replace this battery. Thanks


I had a Chevy dealer do it. (not the one I usually use as i was out of the area). They put in a 760 CCA (or maybe it was 740, I don't remember right now) Cadillac battery of the correct "group" size. It took them quite a while to do the work, and I could see the shop from where I was, they probably worked on it steady for an hour.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Most batteries sold in the US are made by one company Johnson Controls. I would go with the battery from Walmart, less than $115 and comes with a 5 year warranty


----------

